# video of embroidery freehanded with zigzag machine



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.taunton.com/threads/pages/tvt032.asp

I was looking at a sewing forum, and they were talking about doing free=hand embroidery with a zigzag only sewing machine. Someone referenced the above video. FANTASTIC.

CJ - I especially thought you'd want to see this.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can't get it to download Angie. But if it's anything like the front picture, wow is right!

I've never even TRIED freehand embroidery. I just don't have that kind of artistic talent. It is really amazing what some people can do isn't it?

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's truly amazing talent!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

WOW!
Remarkable!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm sitting here stunned! It's amazing! I noticed he had both a foot pedal and a leg pedal. I'm assuming he uses the foot peddle to control the speed and the leg pedal the width of the stitch???


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

who am I kidding.. I can't do that in slow motion! 

*sigh* one can dream!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, Karen. That's what I figured out too.

No dreaming here about this...maybe about a machine where I push the start button and it does it for me, but not about personally learning how he does it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It does have me wondering what type of Juki machine he has, and wondering if I could sorta try it with my Janome 6500P - free style it and drop the feed doggs. Or just do a satin stitch and even see if I could follow a squggly line.

Oh the sewing things I think of... and want to try.

(need to win the lottery so I can stay home and play with the machines>)

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh yowza! I finally got the video to play, that is beyond amazing! How fast do you suppose that machine sews?

I was thinking the foot was the speed control, and the knee was a knee lift like I have on my machines, to lift the presser foot. It didn't look to me like he changed the size of the zigzag stitch, but overlapped it in areas.

He sure makes it look easy. Ha!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The stitches are definitely adjusted; you can tell when he does the first step in the leaves. Starts small and then widens; same on the flowers and stems. If you watch when he sews, he uses that needle pedal a lot. Seems too much use for lifting the pressure foot. The feed dogs would be down so he wouldn't need to lift the pressure foot much. 

I'm not sure you could do that with a home machine. I don't think you could do what he does (in slow motion even, lol) without being able to make easy adjustments to the zigzag width.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There's a video of making a piped inset pocket also, that's very good. From making the piping, to whipping up the pocket.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I haven't looked at the video yet but I remember seeing that done somewhere. I think that the speed of the needle was slowed down .


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

You can do that type work on any zigzag machine its all about hand to needle speed coordination. 

I think he is getting stitch width variation by the angle at which he sewing or the presser foot pressure with his knee.

If you want to learn/practice free motion embroidery get a nice big floral and stitch to fill it in with thread.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Okay, I've watched the video again. There is no pressure foot. Plus if you watch the needle itself, it moves short-to-wide. That knee thing has to be for the width.

By the way, did you see how fast he can thread that needle by hand??? Whew!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah on the threading by hand. I don't think I'm that fast with my needle threaders on the machines, and they work very well. 
And I'm of the opinion that the knee is the width variable, and the foot is the speed variable/stop/start.

Now, I've been looking online for a Juki that looked like that one, and with zig zag features, and haven't found it yet. Lots of specialized industriial ones (that look interesting to try), but not one that would appear to be the one he's using.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

There doesn't need to be a presser foot, but there has to be a way to release the tension discs. I still think the knee thing is to release the tension, and he's simply moving the fabric to adjust the width.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - that's one reason why I want to figure out what machine he's using. Find the spec's on it to see about those leg things.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Angie,

my Snger 401 can do it.. I can't do it, but my machine has the ability to do it! 

As long as you can drop your feed dogs, or raise the needle plate, or cover the feed dogs... anything to disengage them.. If you can free motion quilt you can embroider.

some info I found

http://cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_c/C-213.html

http://www.thesilkworks.com/Articles/Free_Motion_Embroidery/free_motion_embroidery.html

youtube video (she mentions a series?)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYgFWrxD1sI[/ame]

beads
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwXsPueNrzA[/ame]

http://www.singerco.com/pdf/Darning_Embroidery.pdf

http://www.fabricpainting.com/machinembclass.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL.. so, has anyone tried it yet? I know I'd sew right through my finger, but besides the danger... anyone give it a shot?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I have sold many of those machines.

1..The knee pedal controls the width of the zz.

2..The foot pedal controls sewing speed.

3..There is no feed dog or presser foot.

4..The film was sped up at times, such as when threading, to decrease the play time.

5..Yes, it is a talent. I have seen some operators pick it up very quickly, others more slowly, some, like myself, NEVER!!!!

6..Singer model 107w103, consew model 103, Singer model 20U, besides the Juki all work the same way. Meistergram also makes one, but it also comes with a template and a set of numbers and letters that you just trace with a metal pin as you sew. 

Did I leave out anything?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very cool info iddee - thank you. Now of course I'll have to google those models and have a look at them. 

But, if/when I try it, I'll just have to use a Janome with a satin stitch and drop the feed dogs and take off the presser foot or use the embroider foot...

Anyone else going to at least try a line or two of this?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And Iddee - you sold these machines.... what's your background ? sounds interesting.

Angie


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

My Playhouse......

http://www.caudlesew.com/

I founded this co. in 1986.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

THAT is some playhouse!

I'm going to have to look around more. Thanks for the link.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Iddee, thank you for clearing that up for us. I can't imagine the coordination needed to control the stitch width via a knee control, yowza!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Iddee,

can I come play at your house?


I have tried it on my Singer 401... I broke a needle! what I lacked was... a hoop which I needed. Not that a hoop would have me stitching anything that would make sense but I don't think my needle would have broken so quickly <wink>
actually needed it to hold fabric tight.

I also need lots of practice! my Singer manual talks a little about doing this technique with the 401.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Did you notice in the video when he tore the backing off the piece when he finished? Put a piece of wax paper under your cloth and try again. Also, be sure the needle is in motion before you begin to move the material. Most needles are broken on take-off, few once the sewing is in progress.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

here is what I was told....

put the pedel to the metal and go fast, once the needle starts moving then move the embroidery hoop slowly. First bring the bobbin thread up to the top of the fabric.

Of course a hoop and stabilizer is needed.


----------

